# TDi Remap (Viezo, Revo, Other?)



## Groodles (Apr 20, 2011)

So I've seen there are lots of people offering TDi ECU remapping services.

Some sell their own software, others are just resellers for the big name remappers (ie. Revo, Viezu, etc).

Anyone have any experience with having their TT TDi remapped?

If so, which provider did you use and do you rate them?

I virtually drive past www.viezu.com on my way to/from work.


----------



## Blanchie (Jun 2, 2009)

Groodles said:


> So I've seen there are lots of people offering TDi ECU remapping services.
> 
> Some sell their own software, others are just resellers for the big name remappers (ie. Revo, Viezu, etc).
> 
> ...


Hi Groodles, there's a few on here running remapped TDi's including myself.
I went for the Superchips Bluefin as it does have a good warrenty for anything Audi wont cover, and easely removable for whatever reason, also comes with a handy fault code reader. It maybe a mild one in comparron to some but it is smooth and gives a good punch.
Once out of warrenty and I start doing more engine mods I'll prolly head to P-torque or such as his maps are great, but for the moment it does me  
HTH


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Blanchie said:


> Hi Groodles, there's a few on here running remapped TDi's including myself.
> I went for the Superchips Bluefin as it does have a good warrenty for anything Audi wont cover, and easely removable for whatever reason, also comes with a handy fault code reader. It maybe a mild one in comparron to some but it is smooth and gives a good punch.
> Once out of warrenty and I start doing more engine mods I'll prolly head to P-torque or such as his maps are great, but for the moment it does me
> HTH


What year is your TDi Blanchie as Bluefin doesn't work with most TT TDi's. Superchips warranty is effectively worthless, I'm not aware of anyone who has successfully claimed on it.

I've tried MTM, REVO, Shark Performance and Richard Washbrook, and I'm running the Washbrook map at the moment. The headline figures look a bit disappointing as the car is only running 200bhp, but it's running 200bhp at 3000rpm, so it pulls harder earlier. It feels VERY fast. It's not actually that quick by any conventional measure, but your butt-dyno is fooled in thinking you're driving an F1 car. And I quite like that! Oh, and I'm still getting over 50MPG (genuine).


----------



## Blanchie (Jun 2, 2009)

wja96 said:


> Blanchie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Groodles, there's a few on here running remapped TDi's including myself.
> ...


Mines a late 2009 so before the 2010 lock out.
Concerning the superchips warranty..never had a problem when Skoda complained before over a MAF when I had a permy remap put in the RS..but I did leave the Skoda garage and Superchips to converse over it LOL either way it was sorted.
Need more power though!!!! :twisted:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Its ALL about Shark Performance. The end.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

S10TYG said:


> Its ALL about Shark Performance. The end.


Ask Ben about MTM, they're one of the few competitors he's genuinely respectful of.

But I have to admit I've just booked mine in for the 23rd as I prefer the way Shark sets up the power delivery.

I'm fairly sure he has a rolling road now as well! Probably only 2WD though


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

S10TYG said:


> Its ALL about Shark Performance. The end.


+ 1

I've just Shark'd my new daily drive MK5 Golf GT TDI 170 DPF, has transformed car, smooth torque'y power throughout the rev range.

At GTI Inters the other week NickP's Stage 2 Shark DE DPF 170TDI vRS Octavia managed a 0-60 of 5.88 and 14.3 1/4 mile. That's immense for a 1500kg car


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Bens rollers are going in the new unit. Its all about Shark Performance, glad you guys are realising instead of me hearing REVO REVO REVO REVO REVO and not actually knowing why you use them :lol:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Are they 2WD or 4WD rollers?

The reason many folks use Revo is they have loads of dealers and they have apparently managed to get around remapping and reverting the map using their self-programming tool, something that Shark currently can't manage.

I also think Shark suffer slightly in that their main power base is amongst the vRS Skoda community (although I believe Ben is primarily an Audi man at heart). For all that Skoda are now genuinely great cars, they still have a slight stigma in many circles.

Where Shark score is that Ben is simply enormously credible. If you can spend 10 minutes chatting to him, you realise just how pathetically shallow most 'tuners' knowledge of the mapping process actually is. And it's not just remapping. He's mastered pretty much anything to do with automotive electronics or electrics. It will be interesting to see if he can maintain that level of customer contact as his business grows exponentially.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Very true, but I'm becoming an Agent soon, so I will be pushing the Shark brand. :mrgreen:


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

wja96 said:


> The reason many folks use Revo is they have loads of dealers and they have apparently managed to get around remapping and reverting the map using their *self-programming tool, something that Shark currently can't manage*.


Shark have been offering their STS Self Tuning System for some time http://www.sharkperformance.co.uk/sts.asp


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

TTsline02 said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > The reason many folks use Revo is they have loads of dealers and they have apparently managed to get around remapping and reverting the map using their *self-programming tool, something that Shark currently can't manage*.
> ...


It doesn't work on most cars built in the last 3-5 years that have the encrypted ECUs. As far as I'm aware you can't use it on any VAG CR Diesel or on most of the recent petrol engines. That's a massive issue. Shark are selling the same CMD made unit that many others including Viezu sell, so they have the same problem. Revo's SPS is unique to Revo and it apparently works with everything.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Confused !

Re bluefin for a 2010 TDi the superchips website 'search' results suggest the bluefin IS compatible, yet you guys suggest not so and a lockout from 2010 ! :?

whilst I understand the shark argument and may well be what I go for what's with bluefin ?


----------



## drrawle (Aug 14, 2011)

I am having my MY2011 remapped by Shark on Friday do I will let you know how I get on.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

drrawle said:


> I am having my MY2011 remapped by Shark on Friday do I will let you know how I get on.


excellent - good luck and look forward to your feedback, is it a TDi ?


----------



## drrawle (Aug 14, 2011)

Yep


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Custom or standard remap?


----------



## drrawle (Aug 14, 2011)

By definition custom as Ben doesn't have a map for the ECU in my car; it is a newer one he hasn't done in a TT before.

We are starting with the known base being ported across and then going from there. Looking forward to the process TBH.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

drrawle said:


> By definition custom as Ben doesn't have a map for the ECU in my car; it is a newer one he hasn't done in a TT before. We are starting with the known base being ported across and then going from there. Looking forward to the process TBH.


whats the expected plan - ie timescale etc ?


----------



## drrawle (Aug 14, 2011)

Should all be finished on Friday. We have already spent half a day on it. Next stage is drive and RR before, map, drive and RR after then adjust as necessary!


----------



## Big yaf (Oct 2, 2011)

Looking forward to the outcome on this as im really interested in mapping my10 tdi


----------



## rob.b (Feb 11, 2011)

Strange comment about Superchips, as they are about 10 minutes from me and when I popped in to speak to them about doing my '11 plate they said it would be no problem and they had done quite a few!


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Superchips can remap a MY10 onwards, what they can't do is a bluefin unit for it.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

drrawle said:


> Should all be finished on Friday. We have already spent half a day on it. Next stage is drive and RR before, map, drive and RR after then adjust as necessary!


Excellent. That's the thing about Ben. You don't get away until you're both happy with it! And he's at the extreme end of obsessive perfectionists. You'll love it, for certain.


----------



## rob.b (Feb 11, 2011)

Superchips advertise being able to do the Bluefin for TT TDI's from 6/2008 with a 28bhp increase, and it's £455. If you go onto their website and enter the relevant details it comes up as available, as I was sure that's what they offered me. Hope that helps.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

rob.b said:


> Superchips advertise being able to do the Bluefin for TT TDI's from 6/2008 with a 28bhp increase, and it's £455. If you go onto their website and enter the relevant details it comes up as available, as I was sure that's what they offered me. Hope that helps.


Yes, phone them and ask them. They can't do it. I don't know why they haven't changed that yet. It's confusing.

No-one can offer an OBD only solution on the TDi at the moment. The ones that offer OBD reprogramming still need to pull the ECU and write a back-door into it to allow the OBD programmer to work subsequently.


----------



## BigAl_TDi (May 23, 2011)

Hey guys,

I recently been contemplating remapping my MY11 tdi as its finally starting to get me down the lack of power it has, i had a tuned 360bhp MK2 Focus RS before so im quite impressed i lasted this long. Had it since june and its on nearly 8k so think its due. The question i have is how moch more power will you gain if you remove the DPF and adjust the remap to suit???

out of interest are there any tuned tdi's in the south wales area that i could experience the difference. In passenger seat of course


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

Big al , i spoke with longlife in Caerphilly today they offer dpf removal and mappin for 550 ,


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Without some serious mods you'll only see 20-30bhp extra, and maybe 75-100Nm torque. I got no extra power at all removing the DPF. But you will get a serious improvement in MPG.


----------



## BigAl_TDi (May 23, 2011)

Cheers for replies guys. I may have confused you here. What i meant to ask was if i remap it and remove th dpf will I get more than the 205-210 which a remap alone would give me.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

BigAl_TDi said:


> Cheers for replies guys. I may have confused you here. What i meant to ask was if i remap it and remove th dpf will I get more than the 205-210 which a remap alone would give me.


No.


----------



## drrawle (Aug 14, 2011)

BigAl_TDi said:


> Cheers for replies guys. I may have confused you here. What i meant to ask was if i remap it and remove th dpf will I get more than the 205-210 which a remap alone would give me.


Power = No
Economy = Yes


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

drrawle said:


> BigAl_TDi said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers for replies guys. I may have confused you here. What i meant to ask was if i remap it and remove th dpf will I get more than the 205-210 which a remap alone would give me.
> ...


so ref removing the DPF is this an ok thing to do long term?

Understand the economy benefits cause the fuels not being used to burn up the soot etc which implies a problem if the DPF is removed!

Is that why you, wja96, refitted the DPF but with an option to divert with the lever assembly?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

grasmere said:


> drrawle said:
> 
> 
> > BigAl_TDi said:
> ...


No, I refitted the DPF because I need one for the MOT. The fuel is only injected into the exhaust if the DPF sensor asks for it. On my car, it never asks for it because it's mapped out.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

wja96 said:


> No, I refitted the DPF because I need one for the MOT. The fuel is only injected into the exhaust if the DPF sensor asks for it. On my car, it never asks for it because it's mapped out.


ahaaa ! thank you :wink:


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

grasmere said:


> Confused !Re bluefin for a 2010 TDi the superchips website 'search' results suggest the bluefin IS compatible, yet you guys suggest not so and a lockout from 2010 ! :? whilst I understand the shark argument and may well be what I go for what's with bluefin ?


so I contacted superchips querying Bluefin application and 2010 TT Tdi etc wrt their website. Mentioned some experiences TT owners who doubted the application. They asked me for my engine code and I replied with CBBB from the service book 
and this is what they said by email and I quote :

"we have not yet seen a TT with engine code CBBB that was not compatible with Bluefin, which is encouraging, although there is no way of knowing for certain without trying, kind regards"

So seems a confident reply but not a certain one !! so Im none the wiser.

Next step is to talk on the phone and ask what the process is and give it a try - wish me luck as I am genuinely expecting it not to work


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Good luck with that


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

wja96 said:


> Good luck with that


ha ha - Im not expecting much - more evidence to ask about on the phone


----------



## P1darbs (May 11, 2011)

Hi everyone... Need some urgent advice and guidance please [smiley=book2.gif]

After much digging I am still unsure if I should buy a TDI TT S LINE QUATTRO OR hold out for a petty.

I love driving/cars/performance

Love TT's but have a chance to buy TDI right car all the right options but it DIESEL... Having never (owned) a diesel car & always believed them to be more trouble than they're worth in economy??? Especially the DPF versions

This car is a 2010 TDI QUATTRO 60 plate...

I am already thinking of buying a remap chip for it too and also Scorpion exhaust?

Should I just buy petrol

Please HELP [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## tti608 (Sep 4, 2013)

For a custom VAG diesel remap you can't look past Darkside Developments.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

P1darbs said:


> Hi everyone... Need some urgent advice and guidance please [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> After much digging I am still unsure if I should buy a TDI TT S LINE QUATTRO OR hold out for a petty.
> 
> ...


A Shark remap (not tried others on the 170CR) will transform the car, as will a Scorpion exhaust (mine is in the classifieds section on here).

As std the engines are a little too linear (feels slow and flat) and they sound OK but not nice, the remap gives it good low down power that it really should have had from the factory.
The Scorpion exhaust gives it a deeper burble, when I removed mine I couldn't wait for the car to go because it sounded crap compared to with the exhaust on it.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

+1 for the Shark remap and the Scorpion exhaust. It's the only aftermarket exhaust for the TT TDi that is proven to increase power. OK, so it's only 2-5bhp, but that's 2-5 FREE bhp and, as Gizmo68 has pointed out, it modifies the exhaust note as well.


----------

